# upgrade to 722k?



## jim2000 (Oct 31, 2010)

was thinking of upgraging from 722 to 722k its free other than 2 year comittment is there anything better other than the ota or the remote saving ability diff on screen look or anything thanks jim


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pretty much it


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck and be careful. I went from a 622 to a 722k, BUT they sent me another 622 even after I verified that I only wanted a 722k. I eventually got the 722k, but apparently when I called the considered the 622, 722, and 722k the same. I also had to wait a little while to get the DISH Network MT2 Over the Air Module. The good thing is if Dish doesn't have it in stock, then other dealers might have it in stock and the prices can vary somewhat.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They do consider the 6/7/7k the same. That's pretty much always been true.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Unless 2 OTA tuners is a HUGE, HUGE deal for you, IMO, it's crazy to "upgrade" from a 722 (one OTA tuner included) to a 722 (no OTA tuners included; optional $50 dual OTA tuner module available). Being on the hook for an ETF of up to $420 ($17.50 x months remaining) for an extra OTA tuner, that you have to pay for, makes no sense to me.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Optional OTA tuner is $29.99, not $50.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Optional OTA tuner is $29.99, not $50.


Kent:

When I login to My Account at Dish Network then select Order from Store.This is what I see:

*
OTA Module
* Required to integrate your rooftop or rabbit ear antenna to your receiver.
* Receiver Models: 222K, 722k, 922
* Includes a one (1) year warranty from date of purchase.
* Item is non refundable once your order has been placed.

*
$50.00
Add to Cart

:eek2:


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

If you get it from SolidSignal.com, it's $29.99+$8.95 (shipping).

You can also try eBay.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jsk said:


> If you get it from SolidSignal.com, it's $29.99+$8.95 (shipping).
> 
> You can also try eBay.


and of them: $57.94 +$10.70 shipping ... ouch !


----------



## Oompah (Feb 8, 2006)

I got that upgrade offer, too. It's been sitting for a while, and I'm just now getting around to looking at it. This old thread seems to address my questions, but want to confirm a couple of things.

I have had a 622 since early '07. We have one HD set on TV1 in the room with it and one SD TV2 in another room; I use the OTA tuner some, and occasionally record three shows at once (Sat - Sat - OTA). It has worked well.

Looking around the Dish website and here, it seems there is little to gain with the 722 over the 622 other than additional recording time (50 hrs HD vs. ~30), and newer equipment (which might be a blessing or a curse - mine's been reliable so far, knock wood).

I gather that there's an optional OTA module (available for 722k only?) with two tuners; the 722 includes a single OTA tuner (like the 622) but the 722*k* does not include OTA without the option. Is this correct? The offer mentions 612, 622 and 722, but not the 'k' model. I don't want to give up OTA, but might use dual OTA tuners on very rare occasions. Can the 722k with the optional module record four shows at once (two each, Sat and OTA)?

As it stands, I think I'll stay put and keep the ol' reliable 622 unless it breaks between now and 1/31/11. Am I missing something?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Oompah said:


> ...
> 
> I gather that there's an optional OTA module (available for 722k only?) with two tuners; the 722 includes a single OTA tuner (like the 622) but the 722*k* does not include OTA without the option. Is this correct? ... Can the 722k with the optional module record four shows at once (two each, Sat and OTA)? ...


Yeah, the 722*k* comes with zero OTA tuners. The optional 722*k* OTA module is a dual tuner and yes, you can simultaneously record two OTA signals and two Sat signals... four total.

Another feature of the 722*k* is that you can save your timers to the remote control and thus be able to restore the timers to a new 722*k* should the original need replacement.

dish is about to replace my 722*k* with another 722*k* in order to help troubleshoot an apparent software issue. See Post # 28 at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2664252#post2664252

I will try to restore my 90+ timers to the new box. That said, I have not heard good things about this feature actually working.


----------



## Oompah (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Salti. 

The 2-OTA tuner option is interesting; that ability to record 4 shows at once while watching two more recordings at the same time is truly amazing, but it costs extra and I'm not sure how often it would actually be used. I can think of one or maybe two times in the years we've had the 622 it would have been nice. Cool, though. 

I don't have so many timers that re-creating them on another unit would be that big a hassle, either. In fact, it might be an advantage. We went thru recently and cleared out a bunch of obsolete and no-longer-wanted ones; I think we deleted more than we kept.

The extra capacity would good, but what we have now has been reliable. Always tradeoffs.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Oompah said:


> I got that upgrade offer, too. It's been sitting for a while, and I'm just now getting around to looking at it. This old thread seems to address my questions, but want to confirm a couple of things.
> 
> I have had a 622 since early '07. We have one HD set on TV1 in the room with it and one SD TV2 in another room; I use the OTA tuner some, and occasionally record three shows at once (Sat - Sat - OTA). It has worked well.
> 
> ...


What your missing is you believe you won't use the extra features.When I had a 625 I never thought I would ever use the OTA tuner on the 622 I have but I have used it and been happy with it.When I receive my upgrade 722k I will get the OTA tuner(s) because when you have it and you realize it's a nice feature you have access to when you
do use it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> They do consider the 6/7/7k the same. That's pretty much always been true.


So if they walk in with the wrong one? They know how to walk back out again.


----------



## JerryEl (Oct 10, 2006)

...the 622 and the 722k with the optional OTA receiver. When I replaced another 622 they didn't tell me it didn't come with an OTA receiver so I bought it separately from Dish. I like the 622 best, it seems to have less trouble locking on to channels, keeping the sound synced, and for some reason _it seems_ to have a stronger signal out to the HDMI output.

I have a 50'-60' HDMI run with an amplified cable and have tried both with the same TV and the 622 is much better when the TV locks on at channel changes. It's instantaneous with the 622 and slower with the 722k. Can't really see any difference with the quality though. I have to recycle the 722k 2-3 times a month (by unplugging it) to keep the audio sync. Never have to do anything to the old reliable 622.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JerryEl said:


> ...the 622 and the 722k with the optional OTA receiver. When I replaced another 622 they didn't tell me it didn't come with an OTA receiver so I bought it separately from Dish. I like the 622 best, it seems to have less trouble locking on to channels, keeping the sound synced, and for some reason _it seems_ to have a stronger signal out to the HDMI output.
> 
> I have a 50'-60' HDMI run with an amplified cable and have tried both with the same TV and the 622 is much better when the TV locks on at channel changes. It's instantaneous with the 622 and slower with the 722k. Can't really see any difference with the quality though. I have to recycle the 722k 2-3 times a month (by unplugging it) to keep the audio sync. Never have to do anything to the old reliable 622.


Well my 722k with MT2 is a little less signal,than the single OTA tuner on my 622.But I am also running a Rat Shak 25db 4 coax distribution preamp with output terminators on 3 outputs,with my antenna as high up as my WA.4 Dish what signals I receive are very acceptable and I'm 60 to 80 miles from the broadcast towers.So I'm happy.

You won't believe the OTA antenna I chose.
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...119&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Oompah said:


> I got that upgrade offer, too. It's been sitting for a while, and I'm just now getting around to looking at it. This old thread seems to address my questions, but want to confirm a couple of things.
> 
> I have had a 622 since early '07. We have one HD set on TV1 in the room with it and one SD TV2 in another room; I use the OTA tuner some, and occasionally record three shows at once (Sat - Sat - OTA). It has worked well.
> 
> ...


Yes!.:grin:

What you are also missing here also is that with the 722k/w MT2 module gives you access to your OTA channels in your second room for viewing there.Also the MT2 module also has a modulated Channel 3 or 4 coax connection for TV1.So those still with older SDTVs can be using the 722k/w MT2.That's what I use Channel 3 coax connection.Instead of using a splitter from the Home Distribution Output for TV1 and TV2,which was a pain on my 622.The MPEG4 channels in my opinion look better than Dish Network's MPEG2 channels.

Dish Network needs to include the Dish Network MT2 module with all the Dish Network receivers that do not have them it would add convenience to all Dish Network installs for the Dish Network customer with all these Over The Air digital channels being broadcast because I believe Dish Network will not be able to put all these channels on satellite due to bandwith restrictions.

So Good Luck! with whatever you choose,but to record 4 shows(2 OTA and 2 satellite at the same time while you watch an already recorded program) at once is pretty cool.:grin:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> They do consider the 6/7/7k the same. That's pretty much always been true.


This policy needs to change as they are NOT the same!.:nono2:


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking upgrading from the 622 to a 722k as well. 

I was just on chat with Dish and was told there would need to be a technician visit depending on the installation and orbital locations. Can someone enlighten me as to what this means. I was trying to get them to ship me a 722k and I would install the box myself. 

What differences are there between a 622 installation and a 722k?

I do not have the DPP in my current installation. Will I need this for a 722k? 

I am currently on the EA. What difference does this make?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Being able to watch OTA on TV2 is a real benefit.
I guess if my 622 dies, I would opt for a 722k.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

722921 said:


> Being able to watch OTA on TV2 is a real benefit.
> I guess if my 622 dies, I would opt for a 722k.


That was one of the reasons for me. Actually one of a couple, which were:

-OTA Ability On TV2s (I have a few TV2s!)

-Compatibility With DISH Sling Adapter

-Larger HD (although I also have an external HD, anyway, now)

-You can also record something like 2 OTA and 2 SAT channels at the same time time (not a hug deal for me, but nice to know I can.)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I will try to restore my 90+ timers to the new box. That said, I have not heard good things about this feature actually working.


I hope you have better luck than I did. When they replaced my 722k, I couldn't get it to backup the timers to the remote at all. And then after I replaced, I tried it on the new one, it wouldn't back up either.

And the reports from some that got it to back up also reported they couldn't get it to restore.

So nice feature -- IF it worked!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mokanic said:


> I am looking upgrading from the 622 to a 722k as well.
> 
> I was just on chat with Dish and was told there would need to be a technician visit depending on the installation and orbital locations. Can someone enlighten me as to what this means. I was trying to get them to ship me a 722k and I would install the box myself.
> 
> ...


Do you already have a 1K.4 DPP EA Dish?.If not I would guess that is the reason.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> I hope you have better luck than I did. When they replaced my 722k, I couldn't get it to backup the timers to the remote at all. And then after I replaced, I tried it on the new one, it wouldn't back up either.
> 
> And the reports from some that got it to back up also reported they couldn't get it to restore.
> 
> So nice feature -- IF it worked!


It is and it does. I've successfully backed up and restored timers, etc. three times.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Back from the dead...
Did I read that a 722k costs more than a 622 on a monthly basis for some reason?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

They carry the same fees. Having a 922 raises the account-level DVR fee from $6 to $10.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobaBird, isn't the time to expand EKB for new box [XiP813] info ?  Perhaps then OP reading it will wait for the model little longer ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Indeed it is. The info seems to be exclusive to another site (when I was too busy to keep up with here and there). Maybe I can slap something together before I go to be in the morning.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> Indeed it is. The info seems to be exclusive to another site (when I was too busy to keep up with here and there). Maybe I can slap something together before I go to be in the morning.


I bet they don't know what the current status of testing it . Also some snapshots would be advantageous for EKB.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I suspect the former will lead to the latter. Expect pics on EKB about 1/10 unless someone can send some sooner.

Isn't this OT talk risking you getting shot or choked? I hear some people don't like it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm aiming to the OP - he is in process of make a decision and adding more info about the new model 813 could change his minds dramatically.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I'm aiming to the OP - he is in process of make a decision and adding more info about the new model 813 could change his _*minds*_ dramatically.


Is he schizophrenic? :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we all ... partially ...


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably very true...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

P Smith said:


> BobaBird, isn't the time to expand EKB for new box [XiP813] info ?


It took longer than I thought, but here's the new page: http://www.dishuser.org/xip813.php


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> It took longer than I thought, but here's the new page: http://www.dishuser.org/xip813.php


Verrrrry interesting! Thanks for doing the work to bring together all the information in a clear concise format.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh, ah - that is the old discussed DP or ViP422 .... 
Interesting the apparatus [XiP813 aka DP422] also certified for Canada by UL.

Now, it would be interesting to know under what name will materialized other device DP544 (Whole Home Media DVR ?), perhaps when it will come to life/exhibitions ?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> They carry the same fees. Having a 922 raises the account-level DVR fee from $6 to $10.


Thanks.
I could never get a 722k out of Dish, despite things read here.
I did find one on CL locally and will attempt to replace my 622 with it one of these days.:grin:


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got a 722k. I was thinking of getting the ota for the box. I have 2 questions, is there a fee for the ota function outside the normal fees? And where can I get the ota module cheap?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no fee, but if you don't pay for local then need add $5 for a guide, check eBay


----------



## ssatel (Jan 10, 2012)

Can someone please help me with upgrade from 722 to 722k? I want the dual OTA tuner.

I am currently "leasing" the 722 based on 2 year committment, which ended over a year ago. When I called Dish and asked about an upgrade to the 722k, they say that there is no mechanism to do so, and the only alternative is for me to purchase a 722k. 

Are there other options? Is it necessary for me to cancel and restart service, or should I be able to get them to agree to another "lease" and 2 year committment? It is hard to get a handle on the delays and costs involved, and Dish is not very forthcoming with such details. Also, what happens if my current 722 dies? Am I faced with the same options?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Make it 'dead', get a replacement, bribe your installer ...


----------



## ssatel (Jan 10, 2012)

What language is needed to get a replacement? I do not participate in the protection plan.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ssatel said:


> Can someone please help me with upgrade from 722 to 722k? I want the dual OTA tuner.
> 
> I am currently "leasing" the 722 based on 2 year committment, which ended over a year ago. When I called Dish and asked about an upgrade to the 722k, they say that there is no mechanism to do so, and the only alternative is for me to purchase a 722k.
> 
> Are there other options? Is it necessary for me to cancel and restart service, or should I be able to get them to agree to another "lease" and 2 year committment? It is hard to get a handle on the delays and costs involved, and Dish is not very forthcoming with such details. Also, what happens if my current 722 dies? Am I faced with the same options?


Never settle for just one answer,escalate the question,in other words ask to speak to Dish's Loyalty Department.If their answer isn't satisfactory to you,then you would need to purchase the receiver,or sign up for DirecTV,and if you have to leave be sure to tell them why your leaving DISH.Good Luck!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ssatel said:


> What language is needed to get a replacement? I do not participate in the protection plan.


Read/search here - there are many posts/thread where ppl describing symptoms of dying/dead hard drive.


----------

